# Fake corn in spread



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

*using fake corn*​
yes518.52%no2281.48%


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

looking for input,, has any one had any luck with the FAKE CORN THAT is out on the market using it in the spread? :beer: thanks davenport wa


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

It works, but only if you have a lot of it and in certain situations. You can't expect to throw out a half dozen on a dirt field and see results.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I thought it was the dumbest thing in the world untill a guy threw some out and we couldn't keep the geese out of our spread with 6 Duck Spinners going. I guess it can't really hurt.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I highly doubt that geeese or ducks will land in a feild if they see corn on a cob. they land in soybeans, wheat, barley, alfalfa and none of those has cobs. I hunted in a field that has chopped on the outside and combined in the middle and there were cobs on the outsides and the ducks and geese were landinf in the combined stuff. I think that a person but that item on the market and soem really think it works


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll have to round up our fake corn out of the Avery boxes...


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I took mine right out of the avery feeder boxes and threw them in the garbage. By the time a bird sees something the size of a cob of corn it is dead.


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

you would be surprised how far they can make out the little details like that. i wouldnt waste my money on those though, id rather save for some more decoys.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

We used it one three hunts as a joke, wheat field, pea field, corn field. Limitted all three times. IT WAS THE CORN!


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

That fake corn sounds a little cheezy to me but fake beans work really good about a month ago i took a box of fake beans and spreaded them around the blinds we actually had geese landing on top of our blinds thats how bad they wanted to eat them


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Whats fake beans?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Never heard of fake beans. I think you could get that corn to maybe be effective if you had like 40-50 pieces thrown out, but im not going to pay for fake corn.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't use the fake stuff, I just hunt in a really corn field just makes more sense


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

THEORY:

Ducks come to a transition slough that they have been using for three days. They of course bomb into it without looking.

Same ducks have been using a cornfield for 3 days, fly to the field, circle the field for 15 minutes and finally land.

Why you ask? They fed out their prior nights spot resulting in their need to circle low over the field, and dare i say, SPOT CORN ON THE GROUND!!!

They are dumb waterfowl. If you pattern their feeding position in the field, play the wind and set up in a place where you see feed on the ground and shyt in the dirt......you'll probably kill more easily than sitting on the eaten out "X" spot.

MY POINT IS: that the plastic corn could work in great numbers and certain situations.


----------

